# 

## Switala18

Witam
Zakupiliśmy sobie działkę ROD ze starą drewnianą altaną. Mam zamiar tę altanę rozebrać i na jej miejscu postawić murowaną trochę większa. Obecna ma 8m2 a ja bym chciał 25m2.
Stara altana posadowiona jest na płycie betonowej którą chcę wykorzystać do tworzenia nowej płyty fundamentowej.
Wymiar nowej altany to 5x5. 
Plan wykonania płyty(po wcześniejszym rozebraniu starej konstrukcji):
Wyznaczenie lini budynku
Zebranie humusu
Rozmieszczenie mediów - woda , prąd, kanaliza
Wyrównanie piaskiem do istniejącej płyty 
Rozłożenie foli budowlanej
Wykopanie po obrysie rowka w którym ułożę pionowe ocieplenie oraz zbrojenie pod ściany główne
Ułożenie na foli poziomego ocieplenia ze styropianu a na nie siatkę zbrojeniową
Zalanie całości betonem wyrównanie

Myślę że mniej więcej tak wygląda zarys wykonania płyty
Z racji tego że teren jest wiosną podmokły całość będzie podniesiona o 30 cm. 
Jeżeli macie jakieś uwagi to śmiało czekam na wasze podpowiedzi.

----------


## Switala18

Krótki film z budowy mojego domku 35m2 7x5
https://youtu.be/ePGF_uJgCIg
Miłego oglądania

----------


## Switala18

Wykańczam środek i jestem na etapie elektryki
Instalacja elektryczna w domku na działce - Domek 35m2 https://youtu.be/zrZ_OONzxKI

----------


## Switala18

film z wykonania fundamentów

https://youtu.be/VEX6w66nDxk

----------


## kamilb1987b

Fundament masz taki jaki ja będę robił u siebie. Dokładnie tak samo jak Ty, ściągnę humus, potem pod ściany nośne wykopię rów do zalania betonem, tyle że mój będzie na głębokość  "-1,2m" więc jak humusu 30cm zbiorę to rów na 90cm. Architekt woli aby był głębszy, by mróz czasem go nie podniósł. Ale też nie musi być tyle betonu, można na spód dać jakiś kamień, chodzi o to aby na ta głębokość było to dobrze zabezpieczone. Szerokość rowu będę robił na 35cm do głębokości zdjęcia humusu, potem na to albo zrobię szalunki, albo kupię pustaki szalunkowe do zalania betonu tak, aby było takiej ściany fundamentowej z 50cm. Ale nie rozumiem po co ziemię z wykopu rowu dawałeś do środka. To jest podstawowy błąd w sztuce. Ziemia będzie siadać i popęka podłoga. Przynajmniej masz ściany działowe z gk więc nie takie ciężkie i nie za prędko to się stanie. Posadzka jak dobrze widziałem bez jakiejś siatki na zbrojenie, więc nie wróżę temu zbyt długiej bezproblemowej przyszłości. 
Co do twojego fundamentu, to jak Ci się kopało ten rów? 30cm to dość wąsko aby tam wejść i wybierać ziemię. Ja z garażem będę miał pow. zab. jakieś 125m2 i zastanawiam się aby to ręcznie kopać.

----------


## Switala18

Kamil jeżeli chodzi o kopanie to szło bez problemu chwila moment. Posadzka wiem ze nie powinno się dawać ziemi tylko piasek jednak ja zanim zalałem to po tym chodziłem jak murowalem wiec się ubiło. Na ziemie poszła folia styropian i siatka a na końcu beton. Na ta chwilę to pękło w jednym miejscu ale zbytnio się tym nie przejmuje. Życzę powodzenia na budowie.

----------


## Switala18

Suche tynki z zastosowaniem pianokleju tytan do gk
https://youtu.be/_TksIgsdgg0

----------


## Switala18

relacja z budowy dachu 

https://youtu.be/FZwxf2wDITA

----------


## Switala18

W końcu udało się podsumować koszty stanu surowego zamkniętego 
https://youtu.be/MMcF-PVJUlo

----------

